# Gothic 1: Welche Gilde?



## Tronox1200 (12. Juni 2005)

Hi Leudz,

ich habe Gothic 1 schon als Söldner und als Gardist gespielt. Ich hab es mal wieder installiert und weiß jetzt nicht welche Gilde ich nehmen soll. Habe nämlich keinen Bock auf das Schläfergesülze und auf die korrupten *****gardisten, aber ich habe Gothic 2 immer als Söldner gespielt und mir geht diese Rüstung und das immer gleiche Söldnersetting langsam auf die Eier.

Auf Deutsch: Wasn nu


----------



## Dumbi (12. Juni 2005)

Kann man Gothic 1 nicht auch als magier Spielen?
Schau dir auch mal  Diccuric an.


----------



## Rosini (12. Juni 2005)

Tronox1200 am 12.06.2005 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudz,
> 
> ich habe Gothic 1 schon als Söldner und als Gardist gespielt. Ich hab es mal wieder installiert und weiß jetzt nicht welche Gilde ich nehmen soll. Habe nämlich keinen Bock auf das Schläfergesülze und auf die korrupten *****gardisten, aber ich habe Gothic 2 immer als Söldner gespielt und mir geht diese Rüstung und das immer gleiche Söldnersetting langsam auf die Eier.
> 
> Auf Deutsch: Wasn nu



Wenn du dich den Banditen angeschlossen hast, kannst du dich irgendwann den Wassermagiern anschließen. Genauso ist es bei Gomez und seinen Schergen. Wenn du dich als Schatten bewährt hast, kannst du zwischen Gardisten und Feuermagier wählen. Die Magierklassen fand ich persönlich wirklich toll.


----------



## pedrakan (12. Juni 2005)

Rosini am 12.06.2005 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Tronox1200 am 12.06.2005 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja, ich habe sehr gerne als bandit/söldner angefangen und habe da 1h oder 2h -skill gelernt (für den nahkampf) und bin später den wassermagiern beigetreten um im fernkampf die zauber benutzen zu können...


----------



## Tronox1200 (12. Juni 2005)

pedrakan am 12.06.2005 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 12.06.2005 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, habe ich vergessen zu sagen. ICH HASSE MAGIE   
Wie ist es so als Templer? Was erwartet mich da (ohne zu viel zu spoilern) und ist das was richtiges für einen Nahkämpfer wie mich?
PS: Diccuric kenne ich schon, hab letztens einen Thread eröffnet, wo ich nach Gothic Mods gefragt habe die mindestens genau so gut sind (vergeblich natürlich  ).


----------



## Rosini (12. Juni 2005)

Templer legen viel wert auf den Nahkampf. Wenn du den "Der Schläfer sei mit dir" -Scheiß überhörst, wirst du hier ziemlich viel Spaß daran haben. Außerdem ist dein Charakter auch nicht unbedingt auf der Seite der Sektenspinnern, da ihm ab und zu auch mal ein "unpassender" kommentar entfleucht.

Aber auch mit den Gardisten kannst du deinen Spaß haben. Wenn du erst einmal Schatten warst und dir den Respekt von Gomez erlangt hast, respektieren dich alle im Lager und Schubsen dich nicht mehr so herum (ändert sich mit einem Schlag aber - aber dazu sag ich nischt)


----------



## ldrake (17. Juni 2005)

Die Templer sind absolut in Ordung, besonders auch, weil du bis Kreis 4 Magie auch lernen kannst


----------

